# Walmart automotive batteries



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

*I have an Ever start 24 DC - 6 in line with a Ever start 24 MS - 6.*

One is a deep cycle the other a marine battery both new in Nov 2005 on my leisure side.

On my chassis side I have a Ever start MAXX 12 volt.

Can anyone enlighten me to the power amperage and voltage of the 2 leisure batteries please?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John 
I just Googled Ever Start 24 DC and got This and This

Hope this helps

Keith
Ps... Have you booked the Dirty Duck yet????? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have 2 x 110 amp leisure batteries from my caravan and wondered if these would be better.

It looks as I might be moving on or around the Valentines do Kieth?

Best say with heavy heart we cant make it.

I so want to get a maiden journey under my belt.


----------

